# Camera/Lens Landscapers Box



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

In the past, I never could bring enough camera gear on trips to the Smokies for landscape and Astro trips, so decided to make a box that would carrry most of my lenses along with four camera bodies for maximum choices in composition in the field. Kinda went overboard as the whole kit loaded up weighs over 30 lbs. but it fits in the car well and leaves little at home to miss or forget.

It was as much a dado exercise and short of nailing each joint perfectly they all lined up squarely, etc. Each bin is lined with a thin firm foam lining from J-Ann’s fabric shop - the red pockets are for the cameras.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Astro trips eh? Through the telescope or time exposures through lenses? 99.9% of my images are all taken using a telescope mounted CCD camera.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

sreilly said:


> Astro trips eh? Through the telescope or time exposures through lenses? 99.9% of my images are all taken using a telescope mounted CCD camera.


I use mirrorless cameras and have real limitations on focal length as a result but am taking ‘landscape’ Astro pix, not telescope shots, which would be great fun to do.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the project, but if I was putting all of my camera gear in that, I would have a lid on it that held everything secure and in place, but could be opened/removed easily when the point of use was reached. Highway trips are frequently not as smooth as expected, and I would not want my thousands of dollars worth of camera gear flying round the inside of the car. I would also not want it easy for someone to see all of that gear through the car window when I made a rest stop, as it might be too tempting for someone. A secured lid could solve both problems.

Charley


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

CharleyL said:


> I like the project, but if I was putting all of my camera gear in that, I would have a lid on it that held everything secure and in place, but could be opened/removed easily when the point of use was reached. Highway trips are frequently not as smooth as expected, and I would not want my thousands of dollars worth of camera gear flying round the inside of the car. I would also not want it easy for someone to see all of that gear through the car window when I made a rest stop, as it might be too tempting for someone. A secured lid could solve both problems.
> 
> Charley


I gave that a lot of thought in the design stage. A solid ‘lid’ would be cumbersome to store in the car and the foam inserts do a fine job with any jostling since the cubicles are fairly close fitting.

However, I will look into a fine mesh ‘spider’ to secure those pieces just in case. Thanks for your observations.


----------



## elizzaparker (Feb 5, 2020)

eh?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmm. Don't have that much camera gear. That is a great idea and will b e of service for many years. Last Christmas, my wife gave me a backpack that holds all my gear plus what is included in a new camera on the to-buy list in the near future.

BTW, I live in SE TN, about two hours from the GSMNP. PM when you will be in the area and we'll see about getting together. I'm a freelancer.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Knothead47 said:


> Hmm. Don't have that much camera gear. That is a great idea and will b e of service for many years. Last Christmas, my wife gave me a backpack that holds all my gear plus what is included in a new camera on the to-buy list in the near future.
> 
> BTW, I live in SE TN, about two hours from the GSMNP. PM when you will be in the area and we'll see about getting together. I'm a freelancer.


I'm neither able or willing to 'backpack' cameras in the wild at my age. I usually shoot out of my car which is what this contraption was made for. From there I will mount a body/ens of a CF tripod and trek a little bit. Lazy, I know...

I'm north of Knoxville and go into the GSNP via Maryville to ride the river road to Gatlinburg - or turn right at the visitor Center and hit Cades Cove - or take 441 to Newfound Gap and Clingman's Dome. Don't hike much but will take a short walk at times.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice setup Brian , and a great way to keep stuff well organized


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A canvas cover secured on one side, and with velcro on the other would do. And you can have the canvas stamped with some sort of message that would deter theft. for example, the words, caution, radioactive materials, keep cover in place.. That would deter most people.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

DesertRatTom said:


> A canvas cover secured on one side, and with velcro on the other would do. And you can have the canvas stamped with some sort of message that would deter theft. for example, the words, caution, radioactive materials, keep cover in place.. That would deter most people.


Why am I not surprised at this suggestion, Tom? Perhaps a glowing light seeping through the canvas would remove any doubt from such a scallywag? HA! (Thieves are smarter than that today...) 

While living in Dallas during the late 70's, I did hear of a poor fellow who left his photographer boss's equipment in his trunk overnight after a late shoot only to find it all gone the next morning - it must have been an inside job.

I will be throwing a heavy blanket or other nondescript cover over this box to hold down the contents and bring no attention to it. Spring will be here before we know it, too, so I'm ready for the first photo opp in the Smokies!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> A canvas cover secured on one side, and with velcro on the other would do. And you can have the canvas stamped with some sort of message that would deter theft. for example, the words, caution, radioactive materials, keep cover in place.. That would deter most people.


Lmao ,that’s one hell of an idea ! :lol:


----------

